

Bank of England called a "gigantic scam" - DiabloD3
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/23/a-gigantic-scam/

======
willvarfar
NO. A director AT the BoE is calling a banks a gigantic scam.

In this sense the BoE and the Fed are not the kind of banks he is referring
to.

------
MaysonL
Flagged for totally misleading headline.

The original article referred to, headlined "What is the contribution of the
financial sector?" is at:

<http://www.voxeu.org/index.php?q=node/7314>

------
Craiggybear
ALL banks are a gigantic scam. Grow up ...

